# Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs?



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm looking for some affordable (under $200) lightweight wheels, as wide as possible. Function is more important than form for me at this point and weight is key. Ballers go polish your superdopephat lips...








I'm thinking 17x8 et45. I don't want to run et35's, which limits selection. 
Flik FTDs seem to be the best candidate at the moment, of course they are out of stock. I'm really not that shot in the ass about their looks, but they would probably do.

Anyone have any other suggestions???


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? (dubass)*

up


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? (dubass)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? (dubass)*

lightest 17x8 (ET48) we can get is OZ Ultraleggeras at $ 272 each (17.6 lbs). We have a few wheels around $125 each in the 18-19 lb range.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? ([email protected])*

thanks doc!
ultraleggeras would be nice, but a little more than i'd like to spend. 
what do you have in the 18-20 lb range? other widths may work for me, but 17" rim and et40-50 are a must.


----------



## rayfinkle5 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? (dubass)*

Do they have to be 17's? Mercedes used a 16x7 polished aluminum wheel on the late 90's and early 00's CLK's. They are ET37 (if I remember correctly) and only weigh 13lbs each. They are on craigslist pretty regularly. These were mine:


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Help me find some light 17x8 et45 5x112 wheels - FTDs? (rayfinkle5)*

yeah, i really want 17s to get a lower profile tire and preferably 7.5 or wider. good pull with the merc wheels tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have 16" magnys now and I actually *really* like how they look, but they're only 6.5 wide and the tires blow.


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Check out Team Dynamics Racing Pro Race 1.2's. They are around 19lbs, 17x8 and et45. They are less expensive than the OZs and the Flik's are supposed to be on backorder for quite a while.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Faerus)*

oh damn, i forgot all about team dynamics! good call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_oh damn, i forgot all about team dynamics! good call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I just ordered a set.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Faerus)*

which ones?


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_which ones?

Pro Race 1.2's. They are 17x8, et 45 and flat black.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (Faerus)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what about TRmotorsports MT1s? anyone run these?








17*8 
et48mm 
17.5 lb. 
a little more than i'd like to spend, but they do look nice.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (dubass)*

anyone?


----------

